# Joe Pillars Racing Xmods?!?!?!



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I thought a few of us midwesterns might get a chuckle out of seeing that Joe Pillars is now racing Xmods. Joe is a Michigan boy that moved out west to become a "pro" driver.

You can read about it at http://www.xmodsrc.com/community/howto_detail.php?thread_id=24306


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

They were giving away a brand new decked out NSX to the winner of the championships they did......thats why he raced them.....not sure if he still does....Dan Jun, another pro driver won the car. Rick Hohwart, owner of Peak Performance was racing too....along with some other Pros.....I would too for a 140k car.

Later EddieO


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Actually, it is David Jun. 

He wasn't too thrilled when he found out how much he had to pay in taxes for the car (much likes those folks that won the cars from Oprah a few months ago).


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hehe... I know I couldn't afford the 50% taxes that it most likely cost for the car. I just found it interesting that one of the local "boys" was featured on the XMod web site.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah - the "Michigan Connection." 

Did you see the videos from the finals?

-Rich


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Videos of XMOD finals?*

Rich where can the videos be found?
Thanks
JJJKOOL


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hmm.. they used to have video (but this was soon after the championship race last year) of the various finals races off of the xmods website. However, I just tried to find them and cannot find them.


----------

